# Need help on what type of tortoise this is



## SW20 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I need some help. A friend gave me this tortoise that she found 3 months ago. It was found on a highway and had a cracked shell (not too bad it healed). She posted signs indicating that she found a tortoise but no one claimed it. Once I took it home it laid eggs the next day. At this point, I am assuming it is a desert tortoise, I am from Southern California, but I need help from you guys to make sure I am right. I have 3 year old Sulcata and do have experience raising Sulcata's, but I have no idea on raising a desert tortoise. Any info from you guys would greatly help me out.

Thanks in advance.

BTW: It eats a lot, is roughly 9 inches long. Here are pics below.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 17, 2009)

That's quite an interesting damage pattern on the carapace...almost looks like it was hit by a disc or lawn mower.

Yes, its a desert tortoise, and look female to me. Best diet is weeds and grasses. You can occasionally give grocery store treats, but grazing is best.

If you want to get a permit for the tortoise you can write to the DFG here:

[email protected]

There is nothing to worry about..they don't send out the tortoise police to your place. Just request an application and they'll mail you one.

Yvonne


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 17, 2009)

It's a desert tortoise. You are in for a treat as they are sweet and personable and just great tortoises, but instead of raising a monster like your Sulcata they stay a nice size.
Don't worry about applying for a permit, you mail in your request and they mail you back the permit. Their care is similar to a Sulcata so they are easy keepers. But I am hoping you have kept her separate from your Sulcata. Their species carries a disease that is caused from a mycoplasma in their blood, so you should get a Vet to test her for the mycoplasma, but the test costs over $100 and your vet has to send the blood sample off to Florida somewhere...
Even tho I am the keeper of the famous Sulcata, Bob, desert tortoises are my favorite species and you are in for a treat in being able to keep this one...here's a link to a care sheet for them but please feel free to post any questions you may have...

http://www.chelonia.org/Articles/Gagassiziicare.htm


----------



## LBSKUNK (Aug 17, 2009)

Congrats on your new buddy! Did the eggs hatch yet?


----------



## SW20 (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for confirming the tortoise. The eggs did not hatch, it was laid 2 week ago, I am hoping it does. So this is indeed a California Desert Tortoise? I have been looking around and was not sure if it was a Texas Tortoise. Either way, she does look healthy, eats and walks around a lot! Time to take her to the vet and get checked out.

Another question, since I have a Sulcata (no hibernation), I need advice to prepare on hibernation on these tortoises. I have never had a tortoise that hibernates so any recommendations will help.


----------



## egyptiandan (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm going to have to disagree  It's a very old female Texas tortoise, Gopherus berlandieri. You can tell by shell shape, size of the nuchal scute and the yellow patches at the back of her head. 

Danny


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 17, 2009)

Ya know...I ALMOST said a female Texas tortoise. I should learn to go with my first instincts.

Yvonne


----------



## SW20 (Aug 17, 2009)

So is it a Texas tortoise? California tortoise? I know it is female since it laid eggs, but that is all that I am sure of.

Here are more pics to help identify.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 18, 2009)

Oh, you can take any of Danny's answers to the bank. I haven't known him to give a wrong answer to any question on the forum yet. It is a Texas tortoise!

And after looking at the rest of your pictures, I'm thinking the tortoise was born with the strange scutes on her carapace, not in an accident. 

I hope you staged the two tortoise together just for the photo shoot. Its really not good to put a sulcata and a desert tortoise together. 

Yvonne


----------



## SW20 (Aug 18, 2009)

Good to know that is a Texas Tortoise. I did get the impression that she is old, but nonetheless she is healthy. Thanks everyone for the quick replies, it is much appreciated.

BTW, those pictures are from the first day I got the tortoise and was trying to feed it with my Sulcata. I do not keep them together.


----------



## Meg90 (Aug 18, 2009)

That's really good. Both of them could get sick if they are in contact.

I would love to see your enclosures, its always great to see a new member's work. Plus, we can help alittle bit, if you have anything that isn't quite right.

Are you going to get a permit for her?? What happened to her eggs?


----------



## SW20 (Aug 18, 2009)

Meg90 said:


> That's really good. Both of them could get sick if they are in contact.
> 
> I would love to see your enclosures, its always great to see a new member's work. Plus, we can help alittle bit, if you have anything that isn't quite right.
> 
> Are you going to get a permit for her?? What happened to her eggs?



She has an enclosure that is roughly 10 x 10 (possible bigger) and I use a roof of a rubbermaid dog house has her den and a good water source for her to soak in. The eggs are buried where she laid them and is kept safe with chicken wire and I plan to let nature take it's course with the eggs. The papers to keep her are are going to be filled out ASAP. I have never owned any desert tortoises, but I am completely surprise how friendly they are! Not shy whatsoever.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 18, 2009)

The papers to keep her are are going to be filled out ASAP. I have never owned any desert tortoises, but I am completely surprise how friendly they are! Not shy whatsoever.
[/quote]


I told you those are great tortoises! Whether she's from California or Texas they are still great torts with big personalities. I just love that species...


----------



## Shelly (Aug 19, 2009)

Can a Texas and California tort produce offspring together?


----------



## CGKeith (Aug 19, 2009)

I am wondering how this girl ended up in California. Someone had to transport it as a pet (Illegally) I would assume.

Also, why would you need to fill out paper work? I am not familiar with all California laws, but I thought that the permits only pertained to the Native Desert Tortoise, these are not native to California.

Someone educate me.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 19, 2009)

No matter what kind of tortoise in the Gopherus family you have, be it Texas, Florida, Mexico or Calif., you must apply for the permit to keep the tortoise here in Calif. 

Yvonne


----------



## Laura (Aug 22, 2009)

And it should NOT be with your sulcata.. Seperate housing is important.


----------

